# Query about Proof of funds – Federal skilled workers



## Ekushey (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi,

I am seeing a new requirement for application for FSWP: Proof of funds – Federal skilled workers.

1. Do I need to show the amount while applying for FSWP?
2. How long this amount has to be in my account? I mean for how long I can not withdraw money from that account?

Hope someone knows the answer. 

Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will need to provide proof of funds when you enter the country. If proof is asked for on the application then you must provide.


----------



## Ekushey (Feb 21, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> You will need to provide proof of funds when you enter the country. If proof is asked for on the application then you must provide.


I am sorry but could you please let me know what does it mean by below mentioned clause? Does it mean I have to show them my proof during application or does it mean I need to show them while I will be entering?

D) Proof of funds

You must also show that you have enough money to support yourself and your family after you arrive in Canada. 

In other place they said: 

You will need to show proof to the Canadian visa office in your home country that you have enough money when you apply to immigrate.

What may happen if I already stay in Canada as a University funded graduate student [Just in case you have some suggestion]? Really appreciate your answer and thanks in advance again.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You must do both. It's required to reduce the chance of fraudulent applications.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

It will not matter that you are already in Canada. The proof of funds issue is the same. 

Note that a large transfer into your account to try meet the proof of funds requirement is generally seen as suspicious. Loans are not permitted to meet this requirement.


----------



## Ab_Haleem (Mar 2, 2010)

I have two questions about proof of funds

1) I have a Car worth of around 8000 CAD . Can I mention it as proof of funds?. If yes, what proof do I need to submit??.

2) I have to show 20,000 CAD in total as a proof of fund for a family of 4 . I have invested a major portion of my money in a Canadian company called Banners Broker (online company) and I am highly hopeful that by the end of immigration process, I shall have hard cash of 20,000 CAD. I have already withdrawn around 3000 USD from this company. Can I submit a letter from this company on their letter head mentioning my particulars and (future) earning (invested and not withdrawn) as a proof of funds?.

Really appreciate knowledgeable ppl for answering.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No, to both questions.


----------



## s3b (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi All, 

From all the previous threads , i had got lot of useful information related to CIC fswp 2014. 
Here i like to know about proof of funds which is mostly in my case is fixed deposits in Bank and covering most of funds. 
However, the concern here is some FD are in spouse name , some are jointly with me and spouse , some are jointly with my parents (father and mother) and some are in my name. 

Is that any declaration has to given by all in any affidavit n form of affidavits , that this funds can be used by him(i.e by me) , as on when required, if yes what is the full process please. 

or 
I can use the FD as such, as my name is indicated there in most of the FD as a joint holder AND i can send the photocopy of all fixed deposits(FD). 

Looking forward for all the kind help in the form of suggestion. 

With Regards ,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The funds need to be in your name or held jointly with your spouse. Any funds in parents names are ineligible.


----------



## s3b (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for above update, in some of the funds , we are jointly owned with parents. 

Regards,

s3bielt


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You cannot use funds with your parents names as part owners.


----------



## mandeepkaur (Jun 29, 2014)

*proof of funds*

Hi,

I have only query about POF. I have to apply for canada fsw visa in august this year. I have joint FD with my mother, as you said it won' t work. If I open new FD on my name now, will it work, as im applying in august. Please help


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't think you're able to prove the funds are truly yours.


----------



## mandeepkaur (Jun 29, 2014)

*proof of funds*

Then what option I have for POF?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't really know other than to suggest you keep funds in your name for a minimum of one year then apply.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi,

What kind of documents are to be provided? Simple bank statement will do or need to get a affidavit from any lawyer? Pls advice


----------

